# "Spezielles" MMORPG gesucht



## GameKing88 (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich suche schon seit Tagen ein neues MMORPG, was ich über Weihnachten etc. spielen kann.

Dies sollte für mich folgende Schwerpunkte enthalten:

1. Es sollte möglich sein, auch allein ganz nach Oben zu kommen. Sowohl im PvE (wobei mir das ziemlich Wurst ist) als auch im PvP, wobei beides strikt getrennt sein sollte.
Scheint jetzt ein wenig komisch zu sein, in einem MMO allein spielen zu wollen, oder xD?
Nur leg ich keinen Wert auf Gruppen, bin lieber allein unterwegs, will mich dennoch mit anderen messen können in Duellen, Schlachten etc., ohne gezwungen zu sein, mit Verbündeten z.B. eine Schlachtzugsgrp. zu bilden.
Um es kurz zu sagen, ICH WILL DER GRÖßTE SEIN! Der Held!

2. Das Spiel soll Schwerter, Äxte, gutaussehende Rüstungen etc. enthalten und keine Feuerwaffen, sprich MG`s, Pistolen usw. , eben nicht wie ein Ego-Shooter aufgebaut sein. Halt Fantasy mäßig. Wenn ich einen Boss besiegt habe oder im PvP erfolgreich war, und eine neue Rüstung etc. bekomme, sollte die schon vom weitem zeigen, das mit mir nicht zu Spaßen ist^^!

3. Eine halbwegs ansprechende Grafik besitzen, sprich schöne Texturen etc.! Keine Lust auf Matschgrafik.

4. Gute und sinnvolle Talente!

5. Spiel sollte viele Gegenspieler aufweisen und nicht leer sein. Dort sollten nicht nur PvE-Nerds spielen, die den ganzen Tag nur iwelche dummen Mobs umhauen und rumheulen, wenn jemand mal bissl PvP fördert!

6. Sollte über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum Motivationen bieten.

Ob es F2P ist, oder man sich dies erst kaufen muss, ist mir ziemlich egal.

Ich habe schon folgende Spiele gespielt und für mich als ungeeignet empfunden:

World of Warcraft:
Ja wer kennt es denn eigtl. nicht? Damals Cool, heute pfui. Nie wieder. Viel zu sehr auf das Zusammenspielen mit anderen ausgelegt, PvE im aktuellen Conetent Solo überhaupt nicht möglich, genau wie PvP. Ständiger Zwang mit anderen eine Gruppe zu bilden und TS- Sessions ohne Ende, nur um im Spiel vorranzukommen. Der Solist hat hier gar keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten.

Rift:
Gestern angespielt, aber war schon beim aussuchen eines Servers erschrocken, Auslastung PvP-Server niedrig, PvE-Mittel...
Na toll, dacht ich, verkriechen sich alle auf den PvE Server, weil sie Angst haben. Blick im Forum klärte mich dann auch auf.
Rumgeheule wegen Gankern etc., Klassenungleichgewicht usw. hat PvP in Rift den Gnadenstoß gegeben.
Hab trotzdem mal einen Char erstellt, naja, ist alles wie WoW! Grafik Geschmackssache, hatte alles auf Ultra, war aber auch nicht der burner...
Nunja, sein gelassen, nicht mein Ding. Scheint auch nichts für Solisten zu sein.

AgeofConan:
Was soll ich dazu sagen? Nur noch ein deutscher Server der auch noch PvE ist...Wow! Hatte mich trotzdem mal durchgerungen und bis ca. Level 40 gespielt. Das war aber echt langweilig.
Mir wird beim Leveln nichts weiter geboten, als zu questen um im Lvl aufzusteigen. PvP??! Nicht vorhanden! Im Lowlevel öffnet sich nicht ein "Mini" (soetwas wie Battlegrounds in anderen spielen, denke ich! Kann ich aber nicht mit Gewißheit sagen, da ich nie die Möglichkeit hatte, in eines zu joinen....) und auf 80 scheint das auch nicht anders zu sein.
Man liest im Chat immer nur, "Suche dies und das für T1,T2,T3,T4". Also, nur Leute die PvE machen, super...
Einmal hab ich miterlebt, wie einer zu "Minis" auf gerufen hat und meldete, das schon 2 offen seien, der wurde dann beleidigt etc. fand ich echt schon krass.
Nunja, habe dann aufgehört, nur Quest zu machen ist nicht mein Ding! Ich möchte Abwechslung, schon während der Levelphase!

So, das waren die Spiele , welche ich schon gespielt hatte. Manche fallen schon von vornerein raus wie EVE-Online, Das komische StarWars MMO, Star (T)Dreck (xD), Lord of the Rings (scheint auch nur PvE Mist zu sein, mit Gruppenspiel etc....), Diablo3, League of Legends (Da bekamm ich schon Augenkrebs, als ich die Screenshots angesehen habe. Einfach häßlich)

Nun frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt ein Spiel gibt, was meinen Anforderungen zumindest teilweise erfüllt.
Die Zeit des einzelnen Helden scheint vorbei zu sein, heutzutage zählt scheinbar nur noch, mit anderen gemeinsam Erfolge zu erarbeiten.
Ich habe eigtl. nichts gegen Gruppenbildung, nur sollte auch einem Einzelgänger die Möglickeit gegeben werden, Erfolge zu erzielen.
Ich habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt, aber seinen wir mal ehrlich... Hat sich von euch da einer mal als etwas besonderes gefühlt?
Egal ob Raidboss oder hohe Arenawertung (Gladi!!), für alles brauchte man immer andere Mitspieler, sonst wäre das nie etwas geworden. Sicherlich hat man seinen Beitrag dazu geleistet, aber im Endeffekt war man nur einer von Vielen, nicht DER EINE.
Dann noch die Unzuverlässigkeit der Leute,falsche Versprechungen, gewarte, weil Spieler XYZ wieder Mama beim Einkaufstaschen hochtragen helfen muss usw. .
Das hat mir die Lust darauf verdorben...

Entschuldigung, das der Text so lang wurde, das war eigtl. nicht beabsichtigt!

Nun, ich bin für Vorschläge offen und dankbar.

p.s.: Die Aussagen über die oben genannten Spiele spiegeln meine Meinung wieder. Ich wollte damit niemanden angreifen. Wenn ihr anderer Meinug seit, dann geht das für mich in Ordnung, Geschmäcker sind verschieden!

MfG


----------



## Kotor (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

entweder du fängst sofort an dein eigenes MMO zu programmieren, oder du versuchst einfach Guild Wars 2 

GW2:
Zumindest kannst deine Haupt-Story allein spielen.
Deine täglichen/monatlichen Aufgaben, Jump-Rätsel, Handwerken uvm. könnten dich bei LAUNE halten  

Was noch zu sagen bleibt in GW2 .... niemand ist der Größte! Der Held!^^
grüße 
kotor


----------



## drebbin (12. Dezember 2012)

Außer guild wars 2 fällt mir auch nichts ein^^
Aber vlt kann er mandarin lernen, dort hat er genug Auswahl.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Dezember 2012)

GW 2 fand  ich ein gutes "Solospiel" 

kannst Inis machen, mußt natürlich nicht, auch Events kannst du meiden, aber auch gut mitmachen ohne irgendwelchen Raids beitreten zu müssen; PvP - Welt gegen welt ist spassig; ansonsten auch recht Hübsch...allerdings hat mich die Motivation verlassen nachdem ich einen Char auf 80 hatte

aber für ein Heldendasein muss man auch in GW2 bißchen farmen+kooperieren


----------



## GameKing88 (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend ihr alle. 
Ich bin grad auf der Seite von GW2 und informiere mich ein bisschen.
Das was ich bisher in anderen Foren gelesen hatte, sprach mir ja er nicht so zu, aber werd es wahrscheinlich mal kaufen und mir selbst ein Urteil bilden.
Gegen Zusammenspiel hab ich ja nichts, nur sollte eben auch Alleine "etwas möglich sein".

Naja , ich lese mal weiter, aber könnt gerne noch andere Spiele nennen, falls es welche gibt.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

Everquest 2.

MfG


----------



## Kotor (12. Dezember 2012)

Das Zusammenspielen passiert eigentlich immer zufällig wenn du dich nicht in einer Gilde organisieren willst. Du läufst herum und plötzlich bist du inmitten von 20 Spielern. Dies ist natürlich nicht immer so, aber es passiert recht oft ... deswegen sehr nett. Wenn ein Event auf der Karte angezeigt wird, kannst dir sicher sein, dass einige Leute daran interessiert sind. 

Empfehlung und keine monatl- Gebühren.


----------



## Henningll (12. Dezember 2012)

Regnum Online ist cool, bin so gut wie immer Solo unterwegs, macht Spaß  bin auch recht gut (lvl 53 von 60) ich spiel schon länger und es macht immer noch Spaß. Grafik ist ganz nett an zu schauen, nur die Physik, naja. Sonst Top. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## GameKing88 (12. Dezember 2012)

Also, Everquest 2 und Regnum online fallen raus, Grafik sagt mir nicht zu und die Figuren, naja, einen Schönheitspreis gewinnen die sicher nicht xD. Aber danke für die Vorschläge.


----------



## gorillakilla (13. Dezember 2012)

Guild Wars 2 empfehle ich auch. Macht echt Laune, sowohl alleine als auch mit Freunden. Du sagtest, dass du in anderen Foren schlechte Bewertungen über GW2 gelesen hast. Naja, wenn du mit angemessenen Erwartungen an dieses Spiel gehst und nicht alles mit WoW vergleichst, wirst du die schönen Seiten von GW2 in kürzester Zeit sehen. 

MfG

PS.:Momentan läuft das Weihnachtsevent, welches ich nur sehr empfehlen kann.


----------



## GameKing88 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja, werd ich auch ausprobieren, bin aber erst Samstag wieder zu Hause!
Hoffe, das es fesselnd ist, einen mal wieder richtig vor den Bildschirm zieht...


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2012)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Also, Everquest 2 und Regnum online fallen raus, Grafik sagt mir nicht zu und die Figuren, naja, einen Schönheitspreis gewinnen die sicher nicht xD. Aber danke für die Vorschläge.


Ich will mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster legen aber es gitb aktuell eigentlich kein anspruchsvolles Fantasy Mmorpg mit guter Grafik. GW2 ist mehr son Zwischending aus WOW, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und irgendwas einem gut aussehenden RPG. 

Rift ist prinzipiell anspruchsvoller, allerdings, Achtung Beta-Erfahrung, sehr casuallastig, da einem quasi alles vorrgekaut wird. Dafür sieht i. O. aus.
Wenn du bei der Grafik ein wenig weniger anspruchsvoll wärst, dann kann ich die EQ2 wärmstens empfehlen. Hoher, schaffbarer Ansprch, massiven schier endlosen Content(Mittlerweile 8/9 große Add-Ons, dazu noch Adventurepacks und Gigabyte kost. Patchs welche Content bereit stellen), best Community, enormes Multiplayer-Potenzial also grouping, instanzing, raid etc. aber auch sehr viel solo-content. Komplexe Rassen und Klassensysteme etc.. Und so schlecht ist die Grafik nicht für ein Mmorpg, insbesondere nicht die der neuen Add-Ons.

Wenn du nicht Schuss Waffen ausgeschlossen hättest, dann würde ich die The secret world wärmstens empfehlen. Da wurde jetzt auch das Abbo-System abgeschafft und man erhält das Spiel komplett also auch nicht als typischen f2p System. Quasi wie GW. Ist m. M. n. eines der besten, aktuellen Mmorpgs.

MfG


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Dezember 2012)

Würd mal GW2 sagen ansonsten wird es kein Spiel geben was deine Anforderungen erfüllt


----------



## MonKAY (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sagen MMO ist nix für dich du brauchst eher etwas mit Multiplayer und Rangliste wo du deinen E-Peen den anderen Spielern ins Gesicht hauen kannst.

Der Sinn eines MMOs ist doch mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu spielen, oder auch gegen sie.
Ich habe lange WoW gespielt und war auch im PvE recht erfolgreich und hatte nie ein Probleom meinen "Ruhm" mit 24 anderen Leuten zu teilen, aber das ist whl eine Sache des Egos.


----------



## GameKing88 (13. Dezember 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen MMO ist nix für dich du brauchst eher etwas mit Multiplayer und Rangliste wo du deinen E-Peen den anderen Spielern ins Gesicht hauen kannst.
> 
> Der Sinn eines MMOs ist doch mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu spielen, oder auch gegen sie.
> Ich habe lange WoW gespielt und war auch im PvE recht erfolgreich und hatte nie ein Probleom meinen "Ruhm" mit 24 anderen Leuten zu teilen, aber das ist whl eine Sache des Egos.


 
Ich hab mal das Wort Peen gegooglet...
Warum sollte ich anderen etwas von einem Hammer ins Gesicht hauen wollen xD?

Aber im Grunde hast du Recht, ich suche eigtl. soetwas. Nur würden mir da nur Shooter bleiben, ala CS:S, BF3 etc. !
Ich möchte aber gerne in einem Fantasy-Setting spielen, mit Rüstungen und Waffen etc. .
Sowas gibt es meines erachtens nicht.

Naja, scheiß egal, hab mir grad einen Serial gekauft, wollt Ihn einlösen. War aber schon benutzt....
Nun hab ich wieder Stress ohne Ende..
Da melden, da melden, omg.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Dezember 2012)

Am besten selber ein Spiel programmieren.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Dezember 2012)

Nimm GW2 das ist vom PvP eigentlich am besten und was will man im PvE den messen? "Prestigerüstungen" gibts da auch und vorallem sind die Inis nicht ohne... das sag sogar ich^^ Es gibt halt eigentlich nur zuwenig PvE Endcontent bisher.


----------



## DerpDerpington (14. Dezember 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht Schuss Waffen ausgeschlossen hättest, dann würde ich die The secret world wärmstens empfehlen. Da wurde jetzt auch das Abbo-System abgeschafft und man erhält das Spiel komplett also auch nicht als typischen f2p System. Quasi wie GW. Ist m. M. n. eines der besten, aktuellen Mmorpgs.



Da lehnst du dich aber wirklich sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Ich glaube ich stehe nicht alleine da, wenn ich sage, dass The Secret World quasi unspielbar ist.  Aber keine Sorge, ich habe gelesen, dass es deine Meinung ist ^^
Laut Beschreibung des TE ist GW2 wirklich das "passendste" Spiel für ihn. Ich selbst warte auch mal wieder auf was richtig gutes, nachdem ich so ungefähr alle aktuellen und/ oder auch älteren MMOs mehr oder weniger intensiv gespielt habe...


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Da lehnst du dich aber wirklich sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Ich glaube ich stehe nicht alleine da, wenn ich sage, dass The Secret World quasi unspielbar ist.  Aber keine Sorge, ich habe gelesen, dass es deine Meinung ist ^^


Wieso unspielbar??? 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (14. Dezember 2012)

is im mmo sektor nich eh alles gleich? wow gw2 swtor... man schlachtet mobs, sucht items, verbessert sich. xp, levels, skills... überall der selbe quark. man muss sich nur ein passendes setting aussuchen ^^


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> is im mmo sektor nich eh alles gleich?


Nö. 

MfG


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Dezember 2012)

Sind ja auch alle Shooter gleich "fast" jeder hat ein Fadenkreuz in der Mitte!


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Sind ja auch alle Shooter gleich "fast" jeder hat ein Fadenkreuz in der Mitte!



Hahaha.... 

MfG


----------



## MonKAY (14. Dezember 2012)

Habe mal für dich das Urban Dictionary besucht damit du e-peen nicht mit dem peen verwechselst. ^^

Urban Dictionary: e-peen


----------



## riotmilch (19. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde schon eher zu Diablo3 raten, wenn dann auch der PvP Patch gekommen ist.
Denn auch bei GW2 wird er nicht glücklich werden, da das PvP dort auch in Gruppen gespielt wird und open PvP gibt es nicht.
Ich denke aber mal, dass es dann in D3 1vs1 geben wird.
Und im PvE kann er der Imba Roxxor vor dem Herren sein 

Sachen gibts...


----------



## Supeq (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo D3 sollte doch perfekt sein, würde ich auch als erstes mal antesten^^


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Also ich würde schon eher zu Diablo3 raten, wenn dann auch der PvP Patch gekommen ist.
> Denn auch bei GW2 wird er nicht glücklich werden, da das PvP dort auch in Gruppen gespielt wird und open PvP gibt es nicht.
> Ich denke aber mal, dass es dann in D3 1vs1 geben wird.
> Und im PvE kann er der Imba Roxxor vor dem Herren sein
> ...


Dioblo ist kein Mmorpg. 

MfG


----------



## riotmilch (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei seinen Ansprüchen sucht er das auch gar nicht ^^
Und gerade in D3 kanner zeigen was fürn Teil er hat


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Und gerade in D3 kanner zeigen was fürn Teil er hat


 Ähm ja.... 

MfG


----------

